# William Perkins on the covenant of grace, election, and reprobation



## Reformed Covenanter (May 21, 2020)

... II. the end why the distinction was made at this time and not afterward when they were born is, _that the purpose of God which is according to his election might remain sure, not of works but by him that calleth_: that is, that by this means it might appear, that when God receives any man into the covenant of eternal life, it proceeds not of any dignity in the man whom God calleth, but from his mercy and alone good pleasure, that his decree of saving the elect might remain firm and sure forever.

Hence it is manifest that there is an unchangeable decree of election of some men (for he that takes all and accepts none can not be said to choose) to salvation, depending upon the alone will of God; and therefore necessarily by the law of contraries, there is an opposite decree of reprobation: for in that God ordaineth some to eternal salvation, he testifies thereby, that his purpose is to pass by some without shewing of mercy. ...

For more, see William Perkins on the covenant of grace, election, and reprobation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

